
Ask HN: Gov Tech Ideas - romellogoodman
What are some ideas for government tech that you think should exist already but don&#x27;t? Or that you think will exist in the future?
======
sharemywin
I went to create an LLC today and was able to do it online...couple years ago
I could only print it out and mail it or drop it off.

